# VW Suspension Limiter



## SGI (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi there, I wish to find out if a suspension limiter offered by VW will help my Slight rubbing issue (only on hard & fast turns on uneven roads) My tire size should be 225/45/17, but I've 235/45/17 instead (10mm taller, 10mm wider) for my Jetta Sportswagen. FYI, I have a 18x8 ET41 Wheel (OEM wheels spec is 16x6.5 ET50 and 17x7.5 ET54) How does this Suspension Limited works I guess it is installed at the top of the spring so it doesn't compress the top section of it.. and hence limit the ability to fully compress the spring?

Here's a picture of the VW Suspension Limiter










_Modified by SGI at 4:46 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

Bump this as I am curious about peoples experience. They seem to be for the shock not the spring btw.


----------



## 2010JettaSW-TDI (Apr 28, 2011)

*Anyone have these?*

I know this thread was dead but I can't find this answer anywhere on line
I just ordered a set anyway bcd I'll be loading a lot of gear and don't want to rub on every pothole. 

I know they won't help with turning but my concern is the rear bottoming out due to weight.

FYI I'm running 18x8 w/ ET 45 on 225/40 18


----------



## r3kl3ssDCR (Oct 14, 2004)

SGI said:


> Hi there, I wish to find out if a suspension limiter offered by VW will help my Slight rubbing issue (only on hard & fast turns on uneven roads) My tire size should be 225/45/17, but I've 235/45/17 instead (10mm taller, 10mm wider) for my Jetta Sportswagen. FYI, I have a 18x8 ET41 Wheel (OEM wheels spec is 16x6.5 ET50 and 17x7.5 ET54) How does this Suspension Limited works I guess it is installed at the top of the spring so it doesn't compress the top section of it.. and hence limit the ability to fully compress the spring?
> 
> Here's a picture of the VW Suspension Limiter
> 
> ...


Man, no answer for this? I recently installed coilovers on my B6 Passat wagon, and while I don't plan on going super low, I wanna go from 17in with 235/45/17 tires to 18in stock wheels with 225/40/18 tires and was wondering if I should consider this.

Bump for some answers! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's just an additional bumpstop.


----------

